# Coreldraw X4 and Vinyl Cutting



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay, I am relatively inexperienced so here is my question. I draw something using bezier curves and cut in on my Mimaki CG-60st ( it is just like a Roland 24). My Mimaki allows me to cut directly from Corel. My problem is that my cutter cuts from node to node lifts up and then drops down and cuts to the next node, picks up and then drops down again and keeps cutting from node to node instead of just making one continious cut. In other words let's just say that I was going to draw a 12 inch straight line and I put the nodes one inch apart. It cuts from 0 to 1 and then cuts from 1 to 2, and then from 2-3...... instead of just cutting a line from 0 to 12. I hope I made sense. What can I do to prevent that?


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Hello Craig. I've worked a good bit with that model and I've got to say that's a weird problem your having. Which software are you using to cut?


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

sounds like your line may be segments rather than one continuous line. If I am right you will see lots of curves in "object manager". You may be able to select them all at once and use the weld command to joing them.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

ayukish said:


> Hello Craig. I've worked a good bit with that model and I've got to say that's a weird problem your having. Which software are you using to cut?



I am using Corel Draw X4 and cutting directly to my Mimaki out of Corel. When I loaded my Mimaki driver, it acts as a printer just like my laser printer or my inket printer.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> Okay, I am relatively inexperienced so here is my question. I draw something using bezier curves and cut in on my Mimaki CG-60st ( it is just like a Roland 24). My Mimaki allows me to cut directly from Corel. My problem is that my cutter cuts from node to node lifts up and then drops down and cuts to the next node, picks up and then drops down again and keeps cutting from node to node instead of just making one continious cut. In other words let's just say that I was going to draw a 12 inch straight line and I put the nodes one inch apart. It cuts from 0 to 1 and then cuts from 1 to 2, and then from 2-3...... instead of just cutting a line from 0 to 12. I hope I made sense. What can I do to prevent that?


You will need to remove as many of your nodes as possible. For instance a straight line should only have a node at the beginning and then at the end of the 12 inch line.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Nick Horvath said:


> You will need to remove as many of your nodes as possible. For instance a straight line should only have a node at the beginning and then at the end of the 12 inch line.



I guess that is an option, but sometimes if I have some weird shape curves I add nodes to help me with the curves.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> I guess that is an option, but sometimes if I have some weird shape curves I add nodes to help me with the curves.


Did your cutter come with Finecut?


----------



## astitchinthyme (Nov 16, 2009)

save the file as a .plt file, reopen it and send to the "printer", problem solved


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

astitchinthyme said:


> save the file as a .plt file, reopen it and send to the "printer", problem solved




Thanks, I will give that a try.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Nick Horvath said:


> Did your cutter come with Finecut?



I bought the cutter used and it didn't come with finecut. I have the driver which lets me treat it just like any other printer I have and I cut straight out of Corel.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> I bought the cutter used and it didn't come with finecut. I have the driver which lets me treat it just like any other printer I have and I cut straight out of Corel.


Ok. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay, just from my testing yesterday, it is actually double cutting the lines. It starts at the first node cuts to the second node and cuts back to the first node. It then lifts and advances to the second node and cuts to the third node and then cuts back to the second node. And this keeps repeating itelf.

I tried exporting as a .plt and then reopening. It didn't fix it. I tried the pen tool as opposed to the bezier tool and got the same results. I forgot to try welding it. I had some other rush things to do.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> Okay, just from my testing yesterday, it is actually double cutting the lines. It starts at the first node cuts to the second node and cuts back to the first node. It then lifts and advances to the second node and cuts to the third node and then cuts back to the second node. And this keeps repeating itelf.
> 
> I tried exporting as a .plt and then reopening. It didn't fix it. I tried the pen tool as opposed to the bezier tool and got the same results. I forgot to try welding it. I had some other rush things to do.


You may have it on there twice. Select your design, click ungroup, and see if when you move a piece if there is a duplicate under it.


----------



## LUV DEM TIGERS (Jul 25, 2008)

Nick Horvath said:


> You may have it on there twice. Select your design, click ungroup, and see if when you move a piece if there is a duplicate under it.



I just checked the design and I don't have a duplicate under it. I am going to try welding it tonight and see what it does. I don't understand why it is cutting each line twice. First in one direction and then back in the opposite direction.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

LUV DEM TIGERS said:


> I just checked the design and I don't have a duplicate under it. I am going to try welding it tonight and see what it does. I don't understand why it is cutting each line twice. First in one direction and then back in the opposite direction.


You could also email your design to me at [email protected], and I can tell you what I can find with it if you like.

Best Regards.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

I have seen my laser engraver do this when using a file imported from DWG (Autocad)... can't see anything in the file but it still lasered each segment a bunch of times. 

I discovered it had something to do with the "auto reduce nodes" option when opening the dwg. Don't remember what exactly... it was a couple years ago!


----------

